# How to fix bulge preventing outlet from sitting flush



## Bacosta77 (Oct 22, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/F5SSB


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Show us a pic.


----------



## Bacosta77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bacosta77 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/F5SSB


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, she popped out pretty good there. Remove the cover. Take a utility knife and cut the paper in a semi-circle around the bulge. Scrap out the broken drywall. And patch. 

Post back if you need help with the actual patching process.


----------



## Bacosta77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Is this what I'm looking to do?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I guess that is one way to do it. If it were me I would fill the hole with drywall mud, cover with drywall tape or a pc of paper. Finish coat, prime and paint.

Google "drywall patching"


----------



## trentonmakes (Jul 6, 2017)

Get some shims at home cheapo...in electrical isle










Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacosta77 (Oct 22, 2017)

trentonmakes said:


> Get some shims at home cheapo...in electrical isle


Is this recommended in addition to patching the drywall or as an alternative?


----------



## trentonmakes (Jul 6, 2017)

The shims will make the switch and receptacle sit flush with cover plate

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I think I would probably do the same as trentonmakes recommends. Use those spacers around the device screws to make the receptacle and switch protrude more. Then put the cover plate on. The small gap between the cover plate and the wall, you can caulk.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I had the same problem with an outlet before - receptacles not flush with outlet cover. I used spacers (as mentioned before) to make them flush. 

The drywall hole was also a bit bigger (by a few mm) on all sides but the wall was flat (not lumpy like yours) so I just replaced the outlet cover with a wider one. 

In your case, your drywall hole doesn’t seem to be bigger. Your problem is an uneven surface. The gap is small so I’d just caulk that.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Caulking a wallplate often results in paint and/or drywall damage the next time it's removed. You need to cut the caulk to remove it. If someone other than you removes it, who is at fault ?


----------

